# Custom Foam for a Pelican - Anyone do this?



## canonvoir (Jul 16, 2014)

I would like to be able to order up a custom foam insert for a Pelican case to fit my gear. I would like to have the 300/2.8 fit like the Canon case. Other Canon lenses to have a nice secure space. My 1DX and 5Diii to have a nice snug home, etc. 

Is this out of the realm of possibility or affordability?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 16, 2014)

Possible? Yes.
Affordable? Up to you

http://www.carrycasesplus.com/custom-foam-inserts/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 16, 2014)

You can make your own, a hot knife is not all that expensive, just cut a piece to fit the bottom, and then a 2nd piece with cutouts for your gear. Foam is readily available by the sheet in various densities. There is a foam store in Spokane that will even cut foam for you, but I just have bought it by the sheet and cut it myself for other purposes.

Foam can be made to order by mixing two chemicals together in different proportions to get the right density, and pouring it into a mold. I had a company make custom mold to use for a electrical spacer to hold power feeders into the correct arrangement so that maintenance people would not accidentally cross the phases for a critical application. We had to experiment a bit to get the correct density, so that it would not tear.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 17, 2014)

What about the pick & pluck foam? If you can live with pixels a quarter-inch across you can get a useful fit pretty easily.

Jim


----------



## Mexecutioner (Jul 17, 2014)

I used this company to put 4 Profoto strobes in a 1650 case. Not the cheapest solution but it turned out great. I drove to their office and dropped off a couple of the D1's for them to make the holes perfect. They have different density foams to choose from.

Here's a cell phone pic I took of it back in the day:


http://www.caseclub.com/


----------



## jhanken (Jul 17, 2014)

If you are thinking about a "do it yourself" project on cutting the foam, take a look at this company:

http://www.foamonline.com/

I would be careful and talk to them, you will want to be sure to use a very high quality foam designed to exhibit very low out-gassing, as the chemicals released by most foam can damage optics and coatings, etc. I believe the one they recommended to me is called Supreem, but be sure to talk to them about it.


----------



## canonvoir (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for all the great replies. I have ordered a Pelican 1510SC. I will see how that route goes and maybe go with a partial foam insert for several lenses. Think 60/40 foam pad.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 17, 2014)

jhanken said:


> If you are thinking about a "do it yourself" project on cutting the foam, take a look at this company:
> 
> http://www.foamonline.com/
> 
> I would be careful and talk to them, you will want to be sure to use a very high quality foam designed to exhibit very low out-gassing, as the chemicals released by most foam can damage optics and coatings, etc. I believe the one they recommended to me is called Supreem, but be sure to talk to them about it.


+1 on these guys. I have ordered all manners of foam from them for mattresses and other uses (not photographic, though) and they have always been great to deal with. Their order forms are a bit complex, so giving them a call is usually a good idea.


----------



## canonvoir (Jul 21, 2014)

1510SC is in. Nice case. Doesn't really fit a pro-body or gripped camera. :-\ I was able to stick a 300mm 2.8 ii, 70-200mm 2.8, 1DX, 5Diii and a 24-70mm 2.8. An 11" MBA not in a sleeve also fits though I prefer to leave my sleeve on it just in case. This would make a great carry case for air travel. 

Remove the 300 and it is roomy enough, unless you cram a 400 in it. 

I will be ordering another case that is larger to use when traveling by vehicle. 

I will also investigate the foam idea with a larger case.


----------



## Lyle Krannichfeld (Jul 22, 2014)

There's a ton of DIY out there on this...you can make a hot wire cutter for almost nothing with parts from Radio Shack and Home Depot and just do it yourself...enough foam for a dozen inserts and the materials for the cutter for $60 maybe? OThers use electric fillet knives but it's less precise. Check out gun forums, they're all over it.

Lyle


----------



## canonvoir (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a Pelican 1610 coming. 

I'm looking for insert foam besides the $80 package from B&H now.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 22, 2014)

jhanken said:


> I would be careful and talk to them, you will want to be sure to use a very high quality foam designed to exhibit very low out-gassing, as the chemicals released by most foam can damage optics and coatings, etc.



An excellent point. Foam is not foam is not foam. I remember making a DIY foam case for my handguns, After a few months, I was not pleased with the amount of foam dust.  With handguns, it was not such a problem, but I would not feel comfortable with that same foam for my camera/lenses.

A little research on the different types of foam and their outgassing/flaking can save some expensive damage in the future.


----------



## JonB8305 (Dec 26, 2014)

Mexecutioner said:


> I used this company to put 4 Profoto strobes in a 1650 case. Not the cheapest solution but it turned out great. I drove to their office and dropped off a couple of the D1's for them to make the holes perfect. They have different density foams to choose from.
> 
> Here's a cell phone pic I took of it back in the day:
> 
> ...



How much was this foam?, I'm looking to do the same thing for 4 D1's and a 1650 case.


----------



## mikemeire (Jul 26, 2018)

For a complete list of companies that make cases along with foam inserts, check https://www.iqsdirectory.com/custom-foam-inserts/


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 26, 2018)

Jim Saunders said:


> What about the pick & pluck foam? If you can live with pixels a quarter-inch across you can get a useful fit pretty easily.
> 
> Jim



You can cut pick/pluck foam for a closer fit.... if you have a sharp knife....


----------



## Durf (Jul 26, 2018)

I tossed my foam inserts in the garbage after a week and bought adjustable padded divider inserts for both of my pelican cases. It depends on your needs and what your storing but I know for a fact with my own gear foam inserts are about useless as boobs on a boar....


----------



## RunAndGun (Jul 27, 2018)

https://mycasebuilder.com

I used them for the custom insert I designed for my Canon CN-e primes.


----------

